# I love this gun



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

How can you go wrong with a blackhawk?

This thing runs 9, 9+p 38, 38+p and 357 mag i always have something to shoot in it.










Versatile and reliable gotta love it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My first centerfire handgun was a Blackhawk with a 6 1/2" barrel in .357 Magnum. Got it in 1968 and of course, it was a three screw. Killed a deer with it with handloaded ammunition. Wish I never got rid of it.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well i had a super blackhawk 44 mag and i traded it and a old army for my CZ75, then when i found out they have a 357/9mm convertable i had to get it. The 44 for me was a big much this one is juuuuust right.

Gotta find some wood grips for it though now.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

I got a new Super Blawkhawk, .44 mag coming. Satin stainless with wood grips. That will be 4 I own and I can see another one in the near future.


----------



## Kcamarata (Jan 6, 2013)

I need one in 44 mag to go with my Henry rifle in 44. Although I seriously considered getting a convertible 357/9. Hmmm....so many options.


----------



## meshugunner (Jan 3, 2013)

I got one in the same calibers with a 61/2" barrel for just the same reasons as the OP. It's big. It's heavy. It looks totally cool. It's very tough (It will handle much hotter loads and for longer than S&Ws). It's very comfortable to shoot. it's very accurate. It's inexpensive.

Only thing I didn't like was the trigger. Long Hunter Shooting supply did an excellent action job for a very reasonable price. 

I wish they still made it with a 10" barrel.

Yeah I will end up getting more of them


----------

